
I Learned to Code My Own Game - eddiezane
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s12npdDmGUc&feature=youtu.be
======
eddiezane
The title is actually "How I Learned to Code My Own Game" but HN stripped out
the "How".

I found his comment about not being able to get past a terminal screen but
immediate visual feedback did the trick extremely interesting and it totally
makes sense.

Not being to decipher most of the error messages stuck out as well as a place
where most beginners will probably give up.

